# Operation patient



## sham3303 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have decorated my den as the Chop Shop (wall clings, signs, bloody skeleton) however, this room hold my huge dinning room table where my food is going to be. I would love to have a corpse that looks like its been chopped up and have the food go around it. However, I am not crafty. I've tried the latex dead corpse and well it went in the trash. Any easy, homemade ideas you can suggest for me to use for my table?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this site - it gives recipes and methods for making body parts out of food, which is a variation on what you're looking for that might work.

http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/body-parts-for-a-halloween-party.html

It also gives information on making fake body parts that look pretty straightforward even if you aren't crafty


----------

